# How about it,,, anybody else got any pets?



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 18, 2009)

I haven't ever seen a group get together like this one where there isn't quite a few that either have dogs or cats.
We've got a pack of Boston Terriers..
The ole girl is 11, then her daughter and son.
The son's daughter for stud fee's (pick from the litter)
and the older daughter just had four pups.
So we have eight of those little love hogs running around.
Sweet Pea, Miss Piggy, Hoover and Gozer. We haven't named any pup yet, most are going to be sold.


----------



## manku007 (Jul 18, 2009)

Why I was young about 10 years old I was found off pets and always want to keep one or the other, I got fish, dog, cat, hens, parrot, but they die some time or the other. It is really very very said when they die in front of u. Now my age is 24 and I don't have any pet but was thinking to keep some fish with me let us see I can get or not


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 18, 2009)

Two dogs. A Siberian Husky and a Chow mix. Both are spoiled rotten and part of the family.


----------



## St Allie (Jul 18, 2009)

two dogs.. a miniature foxy and a sydney silkie.. the silkie herds the steers for me

Allie


----------



## gonzo46307 (Jul 18, 2009)

Two Labradors...one black, one yellow.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Wade E (Jul 18, 2009)

1 BIG Dog ad 2 cats.


----------



## smurfe (Jul 19, 2009)

Two Boston Terriers and a Yorkie here. Boston's are my favorite breed of dogs. Well, Lab's will be in there with them but I haven't had a Lab in close to 10 years


----------



## ruggierm1 (Jul 19, 2009)

I have one cat


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 19, 2009)

There is something special about Boston's.. Anyone who is around them much will be converted quickly.
Manku007, don't feel bad. Anyone who has pets and grows fond of them will be telling a big lie if they say they are not affected when they lose one of their friends. 
I'll tell anyone,,, I cry like a baby when it is time for one of my friends to pass.
And I'm 53.


----------



## peagen (Jul 19, 2009)

This is my baby. She sticks to me and my wife like glue. She is so spoiled that she has her own seat at the dinner table. We rescued her from the pound. She was abused by her previous owner.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 19, 2009)

Beautiful animals everyone, Mad - glad you edited!


----------



## Boozehag (Jul 20, 2009)

I have three cats, one each for my daughters and one for me so hubby is angling for a fourth one for him.

My cat is called Pablo after Pablo Picasso, hes only a year old and really really naughty! He chews everything including 4 mouse cords (Buying a cordless one now!) 2 camera cords, 3 headsets, a phone cord and numerous other cords. Hes had two nasty electric shokcs (Picute twitching cat with flattened ears and weird walk!) so Im surprised he is still alive. He literally feels like a live soft toy its weird as all other cats Ive had have been much different even the cuddly ones!

We have a mexican walking fish too which is hideous, he lives in one of the kids room, the less I see of him the better!

Id like to steal Gillian's dog Punga but she' always around so I cant steal her!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 20, 2009)

We want pics, especially of that walking fish!


----------



## B-well4200 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have two Boston Terriers also. One is 2 years old and one is about 4 months old. Both females.


----------



## Woodbee (Jul 20, 2009)

We have a small herd out here on the prairie. A Kerry Blue terrier 30lbs. a Texas giant Airedale 105lbs. A fawn colored Bouvier Des Flanders 80lbs. Two worthless indoor cats and out homeland security guard cat named Bullseye. Fortunatly they all have a pretty free roam and cleaning up after them is minimal and the wife takes care of all of the animal details. I buy the food and pay the vet bills.
We have considered breeding the Kerry Blue but can't find a stud within 600 miles. Any help here? We also have a 5 ft. black snake named Snake. He lives in an old cast iron pipe up by my shop. I am always glad to see him when he is out sunning himself.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 20, 2009)

Contact Wade I hear he is quite the stud. 5 foot Snake in an old pipe?? I wont touch that one
Steve


----------

